

It’s hard to explain what your startup does. - Wildfalcon
http://blog.frozenevent.com/2012/02/18/hard-explain-startup-does/

======
pablobm
This resonates with a recent experience. I'm working on a project where the PO
is very keen to add integration to all kinds of third party services. This is
in order to speed up development and provide simple but flashy features that
he'll be better able to sell.

However, normally have a problem: when he comes to me with links to these
services, I have great difficulty to see exactly what they do, because all I
can find is marketing jargon. Technical documentation is often buried deep
within the guts of the site, and I have a hard time seeing if the service is
actually worth integrating.

